# Your BMW Selfie Thread :)



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

My 2011 535 xi Gran Turismo

Sent from BimmerApp mobile


----------



## jasiuk166 (Aug 17, 2014)

#3

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

#4 My wife's 335 xi with M Sport (that I often get to drive). 








Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## plesny (Sep 22, 2014)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## P.A.boi (Oct 1, 2014)

00 740il

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## P.A.boi (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice ride, love the wheels!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Monty1 (Jul 26, 2014)

My 2011 320d 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

my 2011 535xi on 20 oem

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cataline36 (Oct 23, 2014)

My e36 !!


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

my wifes old car

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

At the golf course.


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I would have thought a "selfie" thread would have a selfie of yourself with the BMW in the background. These just look like regular pictures of BMWs.


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

Selfie for the car not the owner


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

rimsinc617 said:


> Selfie for the car not the owner
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Right....cars don't have arms and can't take pictures of themselves....so that just makes them normal photos.

I understand your point if you believe that a selfie is new slang for photo.

Regardless, a photo thread is always good.


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

One more for you






my car took it last night 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Monty1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hers my car selfie, it loves the camera lol


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

Monty1 said:


> Hers my car selfie, it loves the camera lol


Nice

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bimmerftw (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Krynos (Feb 18, 2015)

My E93 at Joshua Tree.


----------



## Joshk4u (May 24, 2015)

2015 640ix GC M sports package. Black powder coated M wheels and red calipers


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Joshk4u said:


> View attachment 513871
> 2015 640ix GC M sports package. Black powder coated M wheels and red calipers


Looks sleek and "mean". ***128077;


----------



## hd333 (Jun 8, 2015)

My wife's new to her 328i xDrive. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09bmw335i4me (Nov 22, 2014)

Had the twins out last week. My son and I have some great rides


----------



## EO_BMW (Jun 11, 2015)

2012 528i xDrive


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Her 2nd day home.


----------



## FFMERCADO806 (Jun 24, 2015)

New wheels


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

late night in NYC


----------



## Bimmerftw (Mar 1, 2015)

hd333 said:


> My wife's new to her 328i xDrive.
> View attachment 513903
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the look with those rims.


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

*Under the hood selfie*

2015 435 M Performance Edition


----------



## Boltman (Jan 2, 2015)

My 2014 F02 M-Sport


----------



## 09bmw335i4me (Nov 22, 2014)

Couldn't resist this pic.


----------



## ealvinito (Jul 3, 2015)

2011 535 I xdrive


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue Bimmer light by July Blue moon.


----------



## heySkippy (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## youngsteve305 (Aug 16, 2015)

2012 328i plasti dip front bumper


----------



## mooseontheloose (May 13, 2015)

Perfumo cyn, slo, ca


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

*Moonlight 435*

Car,Canola, and Constellations.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

I should never have driven up that road...


----------



## Sonngy (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## roastem (Sep 4, 2016)

My new baby


----------



## BlackStorm* (Jul 1, 2014)

Back in January, The Whip was chillin' up North.









As of March 15th, she's enjoyed the South Florida sunshine...









and she ain't goin' back!


----------



## brett5 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoy florida and no front license plate. I have for years


----------



## Window (Nov 6, 2016)

Life is good in Hershey


----------



## shafeeq (Oct 25, 2015)

A little mud never hurt anybody.


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

48F Sunset cruise


----------



## ngl1145 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Here's one when I picked up the car a few weeks ago*

Here's a photo I took of the car when I picked it up a few weeks ago. Loving getting back into BMW. I used to own a 98 323i. Loved that car and love this one even more.


----------



## roastem (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow, I like it in the B&W color scheme!


----------



## shafeeq (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

sf_loft said:


> At the golf course.


Sweet man. BMW & Golf Course..... don't get any better


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

fortune789 said:


> I'm normally not a fan of the SUVs, but wow, that shot is incredible! Makes me want one now!


Unless it's a BMW SUV....


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

routeburner said:


> Unless it's a BMW SUV....





manolica1 said:


> may I?


Wow


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Domate said:


> "Selfies" (in sig)


The dynamic duo.


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

They've been around but are in very fine fettle.


----------



## Stevesalpine (Sep 23, 2011)

*1998 Alpinweiss M3/4/5*

Sedan love!


----------



## iDriveEurope (Oct 27, 2016)

the idriveeurope m3 in Germany.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Gast999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Stevesalpine said:


> Sedan love!


Very nice car and color! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

My 2014 535 GT xi (with M Sport) in Imperial Dark Blue:thumbup:
It replaces my 2011 535 GT xi that is # 2 on page 1of this thread.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fish23 said:


> My 2014 535 GT xi (with M Sport) in Imperial Dark Blue:thumbup:
> It replaces my 2011 535 GT xi that is # 2 on page 1of this thread.


Looking good :beerchug:


----------



## jinda (Oct 19, 2010)

My baby


----------



## robert1980 (Apr 4, 2017)

My baby with the Paint Protection Kits bodyfence









For more information  Paint Protection Kits _sl_


----------



## BruceM235i (Apr 18, 2015)

My 2015 M235i.






View attachment 1








Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shrev (Oct 7, 2014)

my baby...


----------



## LRW70 (Oct 13, 2016)

My wife calls her my girlfriend..


----------



## 13DM (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

[]


----------



## wheelsonthebus (Sep 8, 2017)

2007 E93 All original 








Sent from my VIE-L29 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AKBMWX5 (Aug 25, 2017)

My X5!









Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Smurfs535i83 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Smurfs535i83 (Oct 16, 2017)

My 535 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Smurfs535i83 (Oct 16, 2017)

When I first got my baby

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## TaddeoJosepe (Oct 10, 2017)

2018 ///M4 Dakar yellow


----------



## Smurfs535i83 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Smurfs535i83 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 650FranMan (Nov 16, 2017)

*My 2014 650i!*

BMW by the Bay!


----------



## ThatE90 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## LRW70 (Oct 13, 2016)

Crisp light on a crisp 68 degree Arizona evening!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

